# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  من طرق الشراء بالاسهم  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
يسعد مساكم بكل خير  
هذا مختصر ((لبعض)) طرق الشراء واختيار الاسهم بناء عليها  وليست هي  كل الطرق المستخدمه للشراء بل احد الطرق فقط  لاحظ كيف يرتفع السهم بعدها 
الاولى 
الشراء عند الترند الصاعد   
الثانيه 
الشراء عند قاع سابق   
الثالثه 
الشراء بعد تجاوز مقاومه (قمم سابقه)   
الرابعه 
بعد اختراق ترند هابط      لاتنسونا من دعواتكم

----------


## fajuh36

الله يجزاك خير
شرفني الانضمام للمنتدى
احد طلابك بالدورة السابقة

----------


## بسام العبيد

> الله يجزاك خير
> شرفني الانضمام للمنتدى
> احد طلابك بالدورة السابقة

 حياك الله نووورت المنتدى والقسم عزيزي
شرفني حضورك

----------


## السامر 2002

الله  يعطيك   العافيه  استاذي   ولك  الشكر  والتقدير

----------


## أبومقبل

جزاك الله خير يابو راكان ... وكتب الله أجرك .

----------


## عبدالرحمن الشهري

يعطيك العافية استاذ بسام
شكرا لمجهوداتك المميزة

----------


## المضارب2006

رائع استاذ بسام هذي اهم وابسط الطرق للشراء الصحيح

----------


## النـــــــور

الله يجزاك خيراً

----------


## haslok2000

شكرا و وفقكم الله 
تلميذك طارق

----------


## Mr.F

معلومات جميله بالفعل  
لكن السؤال الاهم هو عند وصوله مقاومه او دعم كيف تعرف انه راح يخترق او يرتد من المنطقه هاذي ؟

----------


## ياسر باصرة

استاذ بسام عند تحليله هل اضع فواصل صغيرة او طويلة المدى او حسب استراتيجية المستخدمة لي بالاستثمار طويل قصير المدى ؟

----------


## فوزي الحربي

معلومات جدا مفيده

----------


## تادكو

> معلومات جدا مفيده

 بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك يا أستاذ بسام.

----------

